# Smoked marinara



## cookfarms (Sep 18, 2016)

I quit weighing the garden tomatoes this year after 35lbs, but we pulled another 6 or 7lbs the other night before the rain started. We decided to applewood smoke the tomatoes to loosen up the skin before pressure canning more marinara. We had the extra pintof sauce  that didn't fit in the 4 th  jar for dinner. I can't wait to add this to my smoked lasagna this winter. :) :grilling_smilie: puts us at 10quarts of marinara and 3 or 4 quarts of stewed tomatoes this season.













20160916_193354.jpg



__ cookfarms
__ Sep 18, 2016


















20160917_134509.jpg



__ cookfarms
__ Sep 18, 2016


















20160917_214200.jpg



__ cookfarms
__ Sep 18, 2016


----------



## whistech (Sep 18, 2016)

Man, that looks delicious!     I will have to give smoking the tomatoes a try.      How long and at what temperature did you smoke them?


----------



## cookfarms (Sep 18, 2016)

whistech said:


> Man, that looks delicious!     I will have to give smoking the tomatoes a try.      How long and at what temperature did you smoke them?


It is some of the best marinara sauce I've ever had. I was shooting for a light smoke to keep it  from overpowering the sauce, and I wasn't trying to roast the tomatoes down, so I smoked them at a lower temp around 175 to 185 for 1.5 to 2 hours. One lump of charcoal to keep the wood going, with a circle of apple wood chunks around it.

Took a taste test, and decide to pull them around 2 hours. We pulled tomato skins off as we pulled them from the smoker since the tomatoes were really soft and the skins peeled off easily. We then stewed down the sauce and seasoned on the stove before my wife pressure canned them.


----------



## disco (Sep 21, 2016)

What a great idea! Points for giving me a new project next year!

Disco


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 21, 2016)

That is an awesome idea!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 26, 2016)

CF, Nice idea, I am always amazed at the great ideas of the folks on this forum.


----------

